# to see in what L(?) they are.



## Luuk (Dec 24, 2004)

Hello.

I saw on the net that you can raise a mantis. So I bought a ooth, it took me 62 days. Then i saw that they were comming out of it. I got fruitflys from School (biology) but I wonder in wat L(..) there are now. And how long does it take to go to an other L(..)

I now I wrote it down a bit twisted, I hope you understand it.

Greetings, Luuk


----------



## Andrew (Dec 24, 2004)

If they just hatched, then they are L1, once they molt, they will be L2, and then L3, you get it.(hopefully)


----------



## DeShawn (Dec 24, 2004)

Hi Luuk, and welcome to the forums  

Most species of mantids will molt 8-12 days after hatching. It has a lot to do with how much they are fed. Well fed nymphs will molt a little faster. You can expect them to molt every 2 weeks for the first 3-4 molts, and then every 3-4 weeks during the next few molts. It is not uncommon for a mantid to take 4-6 weeks before undergoing its final molt into adulthood.


----------



## Luuk (Dec 27, 2004)

Thank you very much. And good luck with your site.


----------

